# Can u tell how big a tegu can get early



## chitodadon (Jan 2, 2013)

I wanted to know how big everyone 2012 hatchling is and pics also can u tell hiw big a tegu can grow to already, plus whats the largest tegu recorded too

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

biggest i seen was bobby hills like first imported extreme giant, the picture of him is on his site


----------



## elmo (Jan 3, 2013)

my 8 month old is 8 inches from nose to base of her tail, 22 inches from nose to tip of her tail. i dont have a current weight on her but ill post it when i get my scale back later. she's a fat beast tho! when people ask how big shes goin to get i say"like a middle sized dog but low to the ground" its the best size reference i can think of


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 3, 2013)

Kirby is 34 inches tip to too and probably weighs a good 2-3lbs he will be 6 months in the 14th


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: RE: Can u tell how big a tegu can get early*



Deac77 said:


> Kirby is 34 inches tip to too and probably weighs a good 2-3lbs he will be 6 months in the 14th



Kirby is a day older than godzilla and the both the same size also i wanted to also know do u think a tegu can grow to 6 ft

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

chitodadon tegus are more gerth than length, a 6ft tegu is really unheard of


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea just asking

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

i used to wish mine would get 6ft though it would be awsome if some could get that big, monitor size with a tegu personatliy would be cool but im sure when rukus if full grown hel be bigg enough for me atleast


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

Post some pics him

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

yea im doing his thread now it should be up soon so you can see


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

Aight cool

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Aight cool

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 3, 2013)

Too much growth too fast is not always a good thing. Gotta keep everything balanced.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Too much growth too fast is not always a good thing. Gotta keep everything balanced.



agreed^


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree also I dont try to force him to grow I was just wondering

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

good....but chitodadon i saw you posted on another post your wondering how big your tegu will be, and answer is nobody can tell you its somthing youll find out cause thier are so many diffrent variables and factors such as his genetics,how hes beeing taken care of and hes a hybrid so no one can give a full out answer and be 100percent corect,


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: RE: Can u tell how big a tegu can get early*



bmx3000max said:


> good....but chitodadon i saw you posted on another post your wondering how big your tegu will be, and answer is nobody can tell you its somthing youll find out cause thier are so many diffrent variables and factors such as his genetics,how hes beeing taken care of and hes a hybrid so no one can give a full out answer and be 100percent corect,



Thanks yea I figured I was curious though

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 3, 2013)

I can tell you that yours will be at least 34" when full grown.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

He is 34" already

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 3, 2013)

Exactly, so he will be at least that big.


----------



## Murkve (Jan 3, 2013)

james.w said:


> Exactly, so he will be at least that big.



If Newtonian physics held true, then you would be Mathematically correct - the best kind of correct.

However, the faster the Tegu moves, the shorter his observed length will be. This means that if our Tegu were to travel at near light speeds, you would have a very tiny Tegu, Chitotadon.

Length Contraction

Dunno if that helps though. I guess if you want the biggest 'gu possible make sure he's not moving?


----------



## Dubya (Jan 3, 2013)

Murkve said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, so he will be at least that big.
> ...



But a concertina is shorter when it is not moving. That effect is the Accordian Paradox.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 4, 2013)

lol to all of you. But I like james' post best.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Right Laura lol!!


----------

